# beach side aires



## PIANOSONIC (May 10, 2005)

hello
does anyone know of any aires on the west coast of france next to the sea ?.its hard to tell from the photos in the aire de camping car guide and google earth is clear on the south coat of france but not on the west,my favorite on the south coast is st.maries de la mer.

regards t.c.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

I absolutely adore Stes Maries too!! Can't wait to return there!! Sorry can't help re West coast but sure many here will know of places.


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

This was a good one Erguy


----------



## 96873 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hello - two of my favourite aires are on the west coast.

Firstly Gaste (aquitaine) this is a man made beach next to a freshwater lake 

Secondly - Dune du Pyla - (largest sand dune in europe) - you cant quite see the beach from your motorhome, as you park in the forest carpark for the dune and walk up to the top of the dune - spectacular.

Have photo's of both that i can email if you wanted further info


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

La Tranche sur Mer


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Try the aire at Cap Breton, South west France, near Birittz. Right in the sand dunes on the beach. Fabulous views down the coast from the top of the dunes. gets busy in the summer. Only a few euros a night.

Daniel.


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi there,

Biscarosse, head for the town then Biscarosse Plage but the sea is strong, remember it's the Bay of Biscay, if you've got young kids be careful in the water. 

Biscarosse Lac is also nice, not sure if you can stay overnight, but it's a great situation, also Dune de Pyla between Biscarosse and Arcachon. Also the Foret des Landes is fine though not next to the beach.

Problem is that this area is always busy, half of Europe seems to trying to park there July and August.

best of luck, good choice, beautiful area.

regards

MC


----------

